# Yaking baits in the winter



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

When you all yak out baits in the winter do you wair waders? My Frenzy has scupper holes that water flows in. With waders it just seems a little dangerous even with a life vest if you take a spill.........


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

wetsuit


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

What's out there in the winter to "yak" a bait out to in the first place? Bull reds hang around in winter? Rays? I've never hooked any big fish from the beach in winter. Just whiting and sheepsheads. Never Yaked a bait out either. If it weren't within casting range (wading with neoprene waders) I didn't get there... Arlon


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

Arlon said:


> What's out there in the winter to "yak" a bait out to in the first place? Bull reds hang around in winter? Rays? I've never hooked any big fish from the beach in winter. Just whiting and sheepsheads. Never Yaked a bait out either. If it weren't within casting range (wading with neoprene waders) I didn't get there... Arlon


see
http://extremecoast.com/reports/report111904.htm
this is one of two of these types of fish to catch on Texas coast durring the winter. I could not find the "EPIC" report, If anyone has a link to that one I would like for them to post it, I need a FIX reel  bad.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Arlon said:


> What's out there in the winter to "yak" a bait out to in the first place? Bull reds hang around in winter? Rays? I've never hooked any big fish from the beach in winter. Just whiting and sheepsheads. Never Yaked a bait out either. If it weren't within casting range (wading with neoprene waders) I didn't get there... Arlon


We catch good numbers of bull reds and Over sized black drum all winter long. They tend to hang past the surf zone in the winter making yakking baits a must.

Need to get a wetsuit. Waders can be very dangerous in water over your head, or water that has alot of current.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Arlon said:


> Bull reds hang around in winter? Rays? I've never hooked any big fish from the beach in winter.


Arlon, Winter is a prime time for bull reds, like Jolly Roger said ... you can catch them from the beach as well as from yakked baits ... but you probably won't get into large sharks. Put half a crab on a 12/0 - 16/0 hook and cast it out there ... they will come.  A pic from last January ... from a casted bait.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

TJ, just noticed the Jolly Roger was flying again ... I've missed that!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

speaking of fishing man i need to go bad. its going on 3 weeks. Im ready to go play with the drums anybody planning on going this weekend. 

yup i concur reds and blacks sometimes they are close some times they are far. Wet suit or birthday suit and a warm fire. Waders are not safe, not saying i have not donw it, but there were no waves or current when i did.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> speaking of fishing man i need to go bad. its going on 3 weeks. Im ready to go play with the drums anybody planning on going this weekend.
> 
> yup i concur reds and blacks sometimes they are close some times they are far. Wet suit or birthday suit and a warm fire. Waders are not safe, not saying i have not donw it, but there were no waves or current when i did.


Where the he11 ya been, young gun? :biggrin:

p.s. did ya get a pm about a trip south?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

pelican said:


> TJ, just noticed the Jolly Roger was flying again ... I've missed that!


Yes, I got sick of the logo also. The flag just fits me better.

here are a few of my reports from last winter. If you notice I skip Feburary. The fish are still there, but it gets cold. And I do not do cold very good. I am preparing for winter better this year and as soon as the fronts calm down. I will be targeting bull reds and big uglys all winter long from the beach and my Kayak. Usually if the weather is somewhat good I will be on the beach.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=11674

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=12680

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=13182

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=14086

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=14482

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=16844


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Lookin good guys............I hope I can slide some surf fishing in between winter bay and baseball season.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Lookin good guys............I hope I can slide some surf fishing in between winter bay and baseball season.


I'll be fishing Ray! Keep in touch!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

pelican said:


> Where the he11 ya been, young gun? :biggrin:
> 
> p.s. did ya get a pm about a trip south?


No i did not get the pm you speek of, who was it from.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

SurfRunner said:


> I'll be fishing Ray! Keep in touch!


Will do Andy............


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Might try running my panga out there around the surf to see if anything swims by.. Chum with crab? Arlon


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*.*



Jolly Roger said:


> Yes, I got sick of the logo also. The flag just fits me better.
> 
> here are a few of my reports from last winter. If you notice I skip Feburary. The fish are still there, but it gets cold. And I do not do cold very good. I am preparing for winter better this year and as soon as the fronts calm down. I will be targeting bull reds and big uglys all winter long from the beach and my Kayak. Usually if the weather is somewhat good I will be on the beach.


Ya big East Texas sissy!

Just yak out in your shorts and a t-shirt like a man!


----------



## RobertM (May 21, 2004)

*Yaks in Winter*

FYI, they do make plugs for the scupper holes that would keep the water out in winter. Just dont flip in the surf. LOL!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Big R said:


> FYI, they do make plugs for the scupper holes that would keep the water out in winter. Just dont flip in the surf. LOL!!


They work good in the bays. But when a wave crashes over you going through the surf you need the kayak to drain. Scupper plugs would be a sure way to get flipped by a wave. I have used many differnet plugs for my scupper holes. Ping pong balls, pool noddles, socks, all work good once you are past the breakers. But don't forget and leave them in when coming back through the surf.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Steelersfan said:


> Ya big East Texas sissy!
> 
> Just yak out in your shorts and a t-shirt like a man!


I am a very big sissy. If it gets below 60 I am cold. I have bought enough cold water paddling gear that I will be able to fish all winter long. This will be a first for me. I have never fished much in Feburary. I am looking foward to frezzing my ars off. And maybe catching a few big fish


----------



## Oso Yakman (Jan 2, 2005)

*Good Advise*

DON'T
EVER,

NEVER,

NEVER,

NEVER,

EVER!!!!!

FART IN A WETSUIT!!!!!


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

Oso Yakman said:


> DON'T
> EVER,
> 
> NEVER,
> ...


I can't stop laughing!!!!!!!


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

BeachBumCSF said:


> I can't stop laughing!!!!!!!


man... that is just wrong,, really wrong...lol


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

dlmarinaman said:


> man... that is just wrong,, really wrong...lol


It might be wrong, but I'm like Bum. I haven't stopped laughing since I saw that last night. G/F wants to know whats so freaking funny, so I showed her. Now she is ROTF


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

gundoctor said:


> * G/F * wants to know whats so freaking funny, so I showed her. Now she is ROTF


That explains why you've been so scarce around lately! LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's funny!


----------



## DonJuan (Jan 12, 2006)

sorry if I ressurected a dead post, but it's a good question. wetsuits are called wetsuits because you get wet....hypothermia is real enough with wind exposure, but nothing can suck the warm will to live from your body like ice cold water. my personal preference is a military or sailing type DRYsuit, you can even layer insulative clothing underneath if need be. mine is very light and made of goretex. I have a very low bodyfat %, I get cold thinking about being cold (read hates cold) and once past the breakers on a rough day, I hate to come back in without trolling for a while.

ymmv


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

Don, I've surfed the texas cost in all weather, you can get hypothermic, but a wetsuit part of the benefit is when a small amout of water gets in, your body heats it and it helps keep you warm providing a warm layer of water between you. New suits are fairly dry, and for just yaking out baits, my Quicksilver 3mm full suit and my booties are just toasty for the water temps even on the coldest days here.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Where?*

Bug,

Where can you find this type of wet suit? Local Store? or On-Line???? Thanks!


----------

